# Freebee



## Artcwolf (Jan 16, 2006)

Just bought a PC 892 from the big box mart down the street and it came with a mail in rebate coupon for either a edge guide or a depth adjuster. Any suggestions as to which accessory I should get? I was going to choose the edge guide as I do not have a table currently (although I will build one in the future).


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

The edge guide is the better choice.


----------

